# Ecran blanc Ipod



## meredith67 (13 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour, 

J'ai un ipod nano rose 4Go depuis bientôt 3ans. 
Depuis quelques temps son écran est blanc, mais j'arrive toujours à écouter la musique et même en le réinitialisant en appuyant sur la touche centrale + Menu rien ne se passe. Au bout de 15-20 fois l'écran revient enfin. Mais dés que je l'éteint l'écran blanc revient. Mais là je n'arrive vraiment plus rien à avoir sauf en le manipulant pendant 10-20 minutes. Je viens aussi de tout désinstaller et le reinitialliser totalement, mais toujours rien. 

Avez vous deja eu ce problème ? & si oui comment l'avez vous résolu ? 
Bonne fin de journée  
Mérédith.


----------



## fabfabcemoi (24 Décembre 2010)

J'ai exactement le même problème mais ne trouve aucune solution


----------

